
Apache releases OpenOffice 3.4 - jkterhune
http://www.openoffice.org/news/aoo34.html
======
gecko
Could someone please summarize which of LibreOffice or OpenOffice is more
useful to follow and why?

~~~
mbreedlove
I'd follow LibreOffice, it's more feature rich, plus LibreOffice is licensed
under the Mozilla Public License and LGPL3, which means OpenOffice won't be
able to use all the progress LibreOffice has made. I have a feeling OpenOffice
has a very short lifespan at this point. I am however in no way an expert on
either of the two, this is just what I have read over the months.

~~~
luke_s
Can LibreOffice use the improvements to OpenOffice? If so, it seems like the
relationship could become quite one sided with LO able to pull in all the
fixes to OO and use that to move further ahead, but with OO unable to re-use
any of the LO work.

~~~
kijin
OO uses the Apache License, which would allow LO to pull any change it wants.
Of course it doesn't work the other way around, because LO's licenses are more
copyleft. So you're right, it could get quite one-sided.

------
prewett
I've been a little frustrated with OpenOffice/LibreOffice recently, as it
seems like there's something about the way text is rendered when printing
(maybe onscreen, too) that is just kind of ugly. The spacing isn't wrong, it's
just blah somehow. Am I just imagining things, or is there something going on?
(And if so, can I fix/work around it?)

------
mbell
Perhaps off topic but I really wish Apache would update the look and feel of
their websites. Most, including this one look like a mailing list reader from
1999. It probably doesn't matter as much for technical projects but for
something like OpenOffice with theoretically larger market appeal it could
turn a lot of perspective users away.

------
kijin
It seems like they finally dropped the silly ".org" from the product name.
It's "Apache OpenOffice" now.

